# Palina Rojinski Circus.Halligalli 11x



## moppen (9 Apr. 2014)




----------



## romanderl (9 Apr. 2014)

sie ist einfach so der Hammer und wäre perfekt für den playboy!


----------



## reltah (9 Apr. 2014)

Perfekt, besten Dank!


----------



## goraji (10 Apr. 2014)

romanderl schrieb:


> sie ist einfach so der Hammer und wäre perfekt für den playboy!



Sehe ich haargenau so, ich tippe aber mal, dass wird nix werden mit ihr...


----------



## DocSnyder (11 Apr. 2014)

goraji schrieb:


> Sehe ich haargenau so, ich tippe aber mal, dass wird nix werden mit ihr...



Hmmmh, also ich finde auch, dass die Frau absolut klasse ist. Das liegt aber mehr an ihrer Art (bzw. an der Art, wie sie im TV rüberkommt). Rein vom Aussehen her finde ich sie eher durchschnittlich (was ja nichts schlechtes ist). Von ihrem Style finde ich sie sogar eher unterdurchschnittlich......

Fazit: Manchmal überstrahlen die inneren Werte doch alles (zumindest für mich  )

Btw: Danke für die Pix


----------



## Halo1 (11 Apr. 2014)

vielen dank


----------



## Thorwalez (11 Apr. 2014)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Magnus281 (12 Apr. 2014)

Heiß wie immer die Palina :thx:


----------



## MPFan (13 Apr. 2014)

Sex pur. Danke für die wunderschöne Palina!!!!


----------



## colin_a (21 Apr. 2014)

Sie ist soo überragend!


----------



## Drecksack (21 Apr. 2014)

Nett......


----------



## blondij (21 Apr. 2014)

Palina ist Klasse.:thx:


----------



## jacobsteinfeld (7 Mai 2014)

Schöne Bilder, Dankeschön dafür!


----------



## Ringalinga (7 Mai 2014)

Palina ist so hot


----------



## punsher123 (7 Okt. 2014)

mega nice danke


----------



## Dingo Jones (7 Okt. 2014)

Ist sie schwanger?


----------



## hansi20 (8 Okt. 2014)

immer   :thx:


----------



## fab11 (8 Okt. 2014)

danke:thumbup:


----------



## darude (8 Okt. 2014)

heiß.. :thx: dafür


----------



## eywesstewat (14 Okt. 2014)

dankesehr sieht gut aus


----------



## Gerny (14 Okt. 2014)

wow was für ein Kleid!!!


----------



## horstwurst (14 Okt. 2014)

wow danke (Y)


----------



## jesterhead90 (15 Okt. 2014)

nice pics =)


----------



## Steve23 (15 Okt. 2014)

Dank sehr..


----------



## Tokka85 (15 Okt. 2014)

danke auch


----------



## eywesstewat (18 Okt. 2014)

jawohl! hab schon drauf gewartet. danke


----------



## hoggler (18 Okt. 2014)

äusserst nett


----------



## nmatb (4 Dez. 2014)

wunderschöne Frau


----------



## mankid (16 Dez. 2014)

Traumfrau :thumbup:


----------



## nobodyline (18 Dez. 2014)

Ich liebe sie !!!


----------



## psycho (21 Dez. 2014)

wow die haut mich glatt um


----------



## charro1969 (21 Dez. 2014)

Palina, einfach hammer....


----------



## Philicious (11 Jan. 2015)

:thumbup::thx:


----------



## killwitthrill (3 Juni 2015)

riesiges :thx: auch von mir


----------



## magicmo (16 Juni 2015)

super bilder!


----------



## Mister L (17 Juni 2015)

:thx: dir...

Hmm... aber dieses Bäuchlein ?!?


----------



## adz (20 März 2016)

sehr nett dankee


----------



## KlausP567 (4 Aug. 2016)

Nett, danke :thumbup:


----------



## paulx2 (1 Sep. 2016)

Reseeeeeeeeed


----------



## paulx2 (1 Sep. 2016)

Wie hat die Olle es zur Z-Promi geschafft???? WTF????


----------



## clint (2 Sep. 2016)

Ich finde sie ist eine wunderschöne Frau, allerdings würde es ihr m.E. zuträglich sein, sich ihrer Figur angepasst zu kleiden. trotzdem danke für die Bilder


----------



## dalliboy01 (26 Dez. 2016)

Palina ist die Beste!


----------



## ffmzprez2 (28 Dez. 2016)

hammer Frau


----------



## drluc2000 (7 Juni 2017)

Sehr nice! Danke


----------



## Pgr18 (9 Juli 2017)

:thx: die kannte ich noch garnicht


----------

